# Ice shanty pics



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

When the hunting season is over I plan to hit the ice for fun. I am looking to make a shanty for me and my 2 sons. Most of the portable shantys at the stores are for two people and if anyone dare to buy one for more that two they would have to take a second mortgage out. I would like to see pics of what anyone has built in the past. I am not sure if I will build a portable one, that folds down or one that I have to drag out behind a fourwheeler. Depends on what I see here.
**** Please post what you've done. ****
Thanks,


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

IM SORRY FOR THIS CAUSE ITS NOT A DIY. In case you didnt find this one the clam command post looks sweet. its built somewhat like a ground blind but twice the size, it weighs 40 pounds. 6'x12 is plenty of room also. its 300 at cabelas which could be in your price range...its not in mine  I really want one it would be my first choice. might be a little over kill but heck even with two people i would love the extra room. Im interested to see where this goes because i may be making one myself


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Just an idea*

If I was going to build one I would make it a take down style. I'd use plywood with door hinges on each corner. A one piece roof that fits down over top and use screen door hook and eyes to hold it. Pull the pins, stack on a 2x4 sled, and get it out on ice with a 4 x 4 ATV, or snowmobile.


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

bdgerfn20 said:


> IM SORRY FOR THIS CAUSE ITS NOT A DIY. In case you didnt find this one the clam command post looks sweet. its built somewhat like a ground blind but twice the size, it weighs 40 pounds. 6'x12 is plenty of room also. its 300 at cabelas which could be in your price range...its not in mine  I really want one it would be my first choice. might be a little over kill but heck even with two people i would love the extra room. Im interested to see where this goes because i may be making one myself



If you have a couple of helpers this is the way I would go.I have a clam flip up that is a 2 man and I think that I will be buying this for the big party trip this year.


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

If you want to build one find a plastics supplier in your area and get some prices for corrogated plastic sheets.Its the same stuff that they make the small election signs out of.Very light weight and cost aboy the same as a 1/2 or 3/8 sheet of pressure treated plywood.Look on youtube and you will see a bunch of homemade shanties on there.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Jul 1, 2009)

Being the cheap engineer type, i've tried to design and build my own shanties over the years and in the long run I'm sure I've ended up spending more money building (and repairing!) my own shanty designs then I would have spent if i just bought one from the start. I finally broke down, saved some money and bought a Clam Guide on sale at the end of the season at Gander a couple years ago.

One tip i learned for diy is to try and find a big old canvass tent or canvass tarps and use that material...it's that best stuff to use over an aluminum pole frame (you may need to learn how to sow a little) Wood and plastic gets busted up pretty quick especially when you're pulling it around the ice with a machine.

Guy i work with turned an old VW into a "mobile shanty". He pulled the back seat out and cut out the floor boards. He replaced the front two seats with captains chairs that swivel around so can drive to his location, spin around, and fish inside the vehicle through the holes in the floor board. It's got heat, a radio and he stores all his equipment in the front trunk.


----------



## munch123 (Feb 24, 2009)

hope some of these pics give you an idea just don't fall threw the ice like the elpine. and the barrel is a diy fish scaler


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Never seen an automated fish scaler!!
You have got to post a video of that in action


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

will try to remember. if we get some ice and i catch fish. i met some guys from mi. in northern ontario one winter and they showed me how to make one .try and google propane tank fish scaler .there is a way to make on as well i just don't remember where i saw the directions to build it


----------

